# Headliner Questions



## lilkiduno (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay, so I am rewrapping my headliner this weekend. I already have it out and I am wraping it in vinyl or "bonded leather". Has anyone had any experience with this and is there any ways to ensure it lays nice without wrinkles? I was thinking of using a small paint roller with a extreamly nappy roller to push it down and roll out any trapped air.

I have mentioned this to a local group via our forums and I was suggested not to do it. But I have already bought all the fabric and do not intend to return it. If it comes out looking like crap I will try to remove it. If i can't I will head to the pick yards or hit the [FS] threads.

Futher information. I have a MKIV.

Thank you for your time!
lilkiduno


----------



## Radoslav Trahanov (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey please let us know how it came out... picz would be awesome too


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 24, 2012)

weekend was a lot more hectic then i planed. I will hopefully work some time in this week. will def have pictures when completed.


----------



## DUBEDVW (Jul 19, 2011)

i am in for pics as well :thumbup:


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

My headliner is out as well. I am considering 3M vinyl so post some pics and let me know if you indeed try the vinyl route.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

There are a lot of compound curves on a headliner. It will be tough to get a good finish without lots of patience. 

The vinyl does not stretch and hide things like the oem foam backed cloth does. 

Personally I would stitch some seams to help get the material around some of the challenging corners, dips etc.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Decided to go with the foam backed material. 

I have the material on and will trim it out today.










The only challenge was around the sunroof control and light box up front.

The key is to cut the material in the hole are of the box, spray glue in the lower corners and stretch the material. Only after it dries, spray the top of the box and set the material in place.

And whatever you do don't try to pull the material up after about 2 minutes or the foam will separate from the material.

You get one shot to get it right.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Headliner is nearing completion.










I found that contact cement works great along the edges.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Headliner is complete.



















It was not that bad. Its not perfect by all means. Once it is reinstalled I will see how it looks. I am happy with it so far.


----------



## anomaliesl (Nov 29, 2011)

What adhesive did you use, and how is it holding up in Florida humidity?


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

The fabric and adhesive is from Joann's Fabrics.



I ordered fabric samples from two companies but Joann's fabric was comparable.














The adhesive worked well. Its not coming off thats for sure.














I used contact cement around the edges and any where I couldn't easily spray the adhesive. It worked great. The setup time is longer but once it holds, it holds.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

I have the fabric to do it I am going to be using a heatgun to soften the material around the compound curves.


Sent from my toolbox using pliers and a screwdriver.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

The contact cement has a 15 min to 30 minute setup time.

You can glue the compound corners and have 15 minutes before you stick the fabric to the headliner. Once you stick it it wont come off and it holds better than the spray adhesive.

It gives you more time to get it right.

The set time of the spray adhesive is 30 seconds to 1 minute.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

cazzz said:


> Headliner is complete.


 Did you end up using the vinyl? I can't tell


----------



## VVDUBTDI (May 20, 2012)

cazzz said:


> Decided to go with the foam backed material.
> 
> I have the material on and will trim it out today.
> 
> ...


 



You did an awesome job man buddy of mine did his in black suede I looks great just wondering what u meant by the fabric u bought that had the foam backing?? Did u purchase the foam separately ???


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Headliner material comes with a foam backing attached so you can glue it.










Heavy fabrics don't need the foam because the adhesive won't come through the fabric.


----------



## VVDUBTDI (May 20, 2012)

awesome thanks good job too post some pics with it in the car


----------



## socram-hd (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks good man. I need to do this as well. How much did everything run you?


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

$30 bucks for the material and glue.

But, consider this. Take out the headliner and strip the material and old foam.

Take it to an upholstery shop and for $80 the will cover it for you.

It took me a full day to do it myself because it was my first. Plus I did make a couple errors that I wouldn't make the second time around.

So, for the difference of $50 you save yourself a days work.


----------



## socram-hd (Jun 19, 2012)

cazzz said:


> $30 bucks for the material and glue.
> 
> But, consider this. Take out the headliner and strip the material and old foam.
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the help man.


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

how did you do the handle areas. I used same material and re wrapped mine but the handles wouldnt form the depth well. I hope that when I attach the handles them selves they help bring it down a bit


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

webbs2jzgte said:


> how did you do the handle areas. I used same material and re wrapped mine but the handles wouldnt form the depth well. I hope that when I attach the handles them selves they help bring it down a bit


 You need to lay your headliner on its underside, put in your oh **** handles in the recess and put a book on top. That way it will for in there and will not come back out.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

webbs2jzgte said:


> how did you do the handle areas. I used same material and re wrapped mine but the handles wouldnt form the depth well. I hope that when I attach the handles them selves they help bring it down a bit


 In all of the recessed areas, grab handles and in front of the sunroof, you start by gluing the lowest point. Stretch the fabric and hold it until the glue sets. Then and only then apply glue to the surrounding area. 

Work you way from low ti high and it will stretch into place.

My grab handles do not hold the fabric. The fabric is stretched and glued in place.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

About to do this in the Jetta. How many yards of fabric did you use? What width, 54"?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> About to do this in the Jetta. How many yards of fabric did you use? What width, 54"?


 Do not remember the exact number on the width but I used 7.5 yds if I recall correctly. I just wanted the grain of my fabric to go a certain way, but you can probably get aways with less.


----------



## cazzz (Feb 13, 2010)

Ripdubski said:


> About to do this in the Jetta. How many yards of fabric did you use? What width, 54"?


 54" wide

You need 2 yards, that is 6' long. I bought 3 yards to have extra for my doors.

7.5 yards would be 21.5 feet of fabric. Is this a stretch limo Jetta?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

cazzz said:


> 54" wide
> 
> You need 2 yards, that is 6' long. I bought 3 yards to have extra for my doors.
> 
> 7.5 yards would be 21.5 feet of fabric. Is this a stretch limo Jetta?


 Yes superomgstretchlimochickcar. 

I am guessing you did not read my post so I will make it easier for you by making the answer to your question bold: 



eurolicious said:


> Do not remember the exact number on the width but I used 7.5 yds if I recall correctly. *I just wanted the grain of my fabric to go a certain way, but you can probably get aways with less.*


----------



## mageA1 (Aug 2, 2012)

great photos... this is exciting. my gf's '01 jetta's headliner needs replacing... looks like i've found the right source for the experts on taking-on this project!


----------

